# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  رشد شبکه های بی سیم

## foroghi73

۱)پیش درآمد
امروزه با بهبود عملكرد، كارایی و عوامل امنیتی، شبكه*های بی*سیم به شكل   قابل توجهی در حال رشد و گسترش هستند و استاندارد IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱ استاندارد   بنیادی است كه شبكه*های بی*سیم بر مبنای آن طراحی و پیاده سازی می*شوند.
    در ماه ژوئن سال ۱۹۹۷ انجمن مهندسان برق و الكترونیك (IEEE) استاندارد   IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱-۱۹۹۷ را به عنوان اولین استانداردِ شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم  منتشر  ساخت. این استاندارد در سال ۱۹۹۹ مجدداً بازنگری شد و نگارش روز آمد  شده  آن تحت عنوان IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱-۱۹۹۹ منتشر شد. استاندارد جاری شبكه*های  محلی  بی*سیم یا همانIEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱ تحت عنوان ISO/IEC ۸۸۰۲-۱۱:۱۹۹۹، توسط  سازمان  استاندارد سازی بین*المللی (ISO) و مؤسسه استانداردهای ملی آمریكا  (ANSI) و جهت پشتیبانی و نگهداری شبکه  پذیرفته شده است. تكمیل این  استاندارد در سال ۱۹۹۷، شكل گیری و پیدایش شبكه  سازی محلی بی*سیم و مبتنی  بر استاندارد را به دنبال داشت. استاندارد ۱۹۹۷،  پهنای باند ۲Mbps را  تعریف می*كند با این ویژگی كه در شرایط نامساعد و  محیط*های دارای اغتشاش  (نویز) این پهنای باند می*تواند به مقدار ۱Mbps كاهش  یابد. روش تلفیق یا  مدولاسیون در این پهنای باند روش DSSS است. بر اساس  این استاندارد پهنای  باند ۱ Mbps با استفاده از روش مدولاسیون FHSS نیز  قابل دستیابی است و در  محیط*های عاری از اغتشاش (نویز) پهنای باند ۲  Mbpsنیز قابل استفاده است.  هر دو روش مدولاسیون در محدوده باند رادیویی ۲.۴  GHz عمل می*كنند.
     كمیته ۸۰۲.۱۱g كمیته*ای است كه با عنوان ۸۰۲.۱۱ توسعه یافته نیز   شناخته می*شود. این كمیته در نظر دارد نرخ ارسال داده*ها در باند فركانسی   ISM را افزایش دهد. باند فركانسی ISM یا باند فركانسی صنعتی، پژوهشی، و   پزشكی، یك باند فركانسی بدون مجوز است. استفاده از این باند فركانسی كه در   محدوده ۲۴۰۰ مگاهرتز تا ۲۴۸۳.۵ مگاهرتز قرار دارد، بر اساس مقررات FCC در   كاربردهای تشعشع رادیویی نیازی به مجوز ندارد. استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱g تا كنون   نهایی نشده است و مهم*ترین علت آن رقابت شدید میان تكنیك*های مدولاسیون   است. اعضاء این كمیته و سازندگان تراشه توافق كرده*اند كه از تكنیك تسهیم   OFDM استفاده نمایند ولی با این وجود روش PBCC نیز می*تواند به عنوان یك   روش جایگزین و رقیب مطرح باشد.
    كمیته ۸۰۲.۱۱h مسئول تهیه استانداردهای یكنواخت و یكپارچه برای توان   مصرفی و نیز توان امواج ارسالی توسط فرستنده*های مبتنی بر ۸۰۲.۱۱ است.
    فعالیت دو كمیته ۸۰۲.۱۱i و ۸۰۲.۱۱x در ابتدا برروی سیستم*های مبتنی بر   ۸۰۲.۱۱b تمركز داشت. این دو كمیته مسئول تهیه پروتكل*های جدید امنیت  هستند.  استاندارد اولیه از الگوریتمی موسوم به WEP استفاده می*كند كه در  آن دو  ساختار كلید رمز نگاری به طول ۴۰ و ۱۲۸ بیت وجود دارد. WEP مشخصاً  یك روش  رمزنگاری است كه از الگوریتم RC۴ برای رمزنگاری فریم*ها استفاده  می*كند.  فعالیت این كمیته در راستای بهبود مسائل امنیتی شبكه*های محلی  بی*سیم است.
    این استاندارد لایه*های كنترل دسترسی به رسانه (MAC) و لایه فیزیكی (PHY) در یك شبكه محلی با اتصال بی*سیم را دربردارد.
محیط*های بی*سیم دارای خصوصیات و ویژگی*های منحصر به فردی می*باشند كه در   مقایسه با شبكه*های محلی سیمی جایگاه خاصی را به این گونه شبكه*ها می*بخشد.   به طور مشخص ویژگی*های فیزیكی یك شبكه محلی بی*سیم محدودیت*های فاصله،   افزایش نرخ خطا و كاهش قابلیت اطمینان رسانه، همبندی*های پویا و متغیر،   تداخل امواج، و عدم وجود یك ارتباط قابل اطمینان و پایدار در مقایسه با   اتصال سیمی است. این محدودیت*ها، استاندارد شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم را وا   می*دارد كه فرضیات خود را بر پایه یك ارتباط محلی و با بُرد كوتاه بنا نهد.   پوشش*های جغرافیایی وسیع*تر از طریق اتصال شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم كوچك  برپا  می*شود كه در حكم عناصر ساختمانی شبكه گسترده هستند. سیـّار بودن   ایستگاه*های كاری بی*سیم نیز از دیگر ویژگی*های مهم شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم   است. در حقیقت اگر در یك شبكه محلی بی*سیم ایستگاه*های كاری قادر نباشند در   یك محدودهعملیاتی قابل قبول و همچنین میان سایر شبكه*های بی*سیم تحرك   داشته باشد، استفاده از شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم توجیه كاربردی مناسبی نخواهد   داشت.
    از سوی دیگر به منظور حفظ سازگاری و توانایی تطابق و همكاری با سایر   استانداردها، لایهدسترسی به رسانه (MAC) در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ می*بایست از   دید لایه*های بالاتر مشابه یك شبكه محلی مبتنی بر استاندارد ۸۰۲ عمل كند.   بدین خاطر لایه MAC در این استاندارد مجبور است كه سیـّاربودن ایستگاه*های   كاری را به گونه*ای شفاف پوشش دهد كه از دید لایه*های بالاتر استاندارد  این  سیـّاربودن احساس نشود. این نكته سبب می*شود كه لایهMAC در این  استاندارد  وظایفی را بر عهده بگیرد كه معمولاً توسط لایه*های بالاتر شبكه  انجام  می*شوند. در واقع این استاندارد لایه*های فیزیكی و پیوند داده جدیدی  به مدل  مرجع OSI اضافه می*كند و به طور مشخص لایه فیزیكی جدید از  فركانس*های  رادیویی به عنوان رسانهانتقال بهره می*برد.معماری شبكه*های  محلی بی*سیم:معماری ۸۰۲.۱۱ از عناصر ساختمانی متعددی تشكیل شده است كه در  كنار هم،  سـّیار بودن ایستگاه*های كاری را پنهان از دید لایه*های فوقانی  برآورده  می*سازد. ایستگاه بی*سیم یا به اختصار ایستگاه (STA)، بنیادی*ترین  عنصر  ساختمانی در یك شبكه محلی بی*سیم است. یك ایستگاه، دستگاهی است كه  بر اساس  تعاریف و پروتكل*های ۸۰۲.۱۱ (لایه*های MAC و PHY) عمل كرده و به  رسانه  بی*سیم متصل است. توجه داشته باشید كه براساس تعریف كلاسیكِ  شبكه*های  كامپیوتری، یك شبكه كامپیوتری مجموعه*ای از كامپیوترهای مستقل و  متصل است  كه منظور از اتصال در این تعریف، توانایی جابجایی و مبادله  پیام*ها است.پشتیبانی و نگهداری شبکه   در ایستگاه*های كاری بی*سیم امروزی عمدتاً به صورت مجموعه   سخت*افزاری/نرم*افزاری كارت*های شبكه بی*سیم پیاده*سازی می*شوند. همچنین یك   ایستگاه می*تواند یك كامپیوتر قابل حمل، كامپیوتر كفدستی و یا یك نقطه   دسترسی باشد. نقطه دسترسی در واقع در حكم پلی است كه ارتباط ایستگاه*های   بی*سیم را با سیستم توزیع یا شبكه سیمی برقرار می*سازد. كوچكترین عنصر   ساختمانی شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ مجموعه سرویس پایه یا   BSS نامیده می*شود. در واقع BSS مجموعه*ای از ایستگاه*های بی*سیم است.در یك  تقسیم بندی كلی می*توان دو همبندی را برای شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم  در نظر  گرفت. سـاده*ترین همبندی، فی*البداهه (Ad Hoc) و براساس فرهنگ  واژگان  استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱، IBSS است. در این همبندی ایستگاه*ها از طریق  رسانه  بی*سیم به صورت نظیر به نظیر با یكدیگر در ارتباط هستند و برای تبادل  داده  (تبادل پیام) از تجهیزات یا ایستگاه واسطی استفاده نمی*كنند. واضح  است كه  در این همبندی به سبب محدودیت*های فاصله هر ایستگاهی ضرورتاً  نمی*تواند  با تمام ایستگاه*های دیگر در تماس باشد. به این ترتیب شرط اتصال  مستقیم در  همبندی IBSS آن است كه ایستگاه*ها در محدوده عملیاتی بی*سیم یا  همان بُرد  شبكه بی*سیم قرار داشته باشند.
    همبندی دیگر زیرساختار است. در این همبندی عنصر خاصی موسوم به نقطه   دسترسی وجود دارد. نقطه دسترسی ایستگاه*های موجود در یك مجموعه سرویس را به   سیستم توزیع متصل می*كند. در این هم بندی تمام ایستگاه*ها با نقطه دسترسی   تماس می*گیرند و اتصال مستقیم بین ایستگاه*ها وجود ندارد در واقع   نقطهدسترسی وظیفه دارد فریم*ها (قاب*های داده) را بین ایستگاه*ها توزیع و   پخش كند. 
    در این هم بندی سیستم توزیع، رسانه*ای است كه از طریق آن نقطه دسترسی   (AP) با سایر نقاط دسترسی در تماس است و از طریق آن می*تواند فریم*ها را به   سایر ایستگاه*ها ارسال نماید. از سوی دیگر می*تواند بسته*ها را در اختیار   ایستگاه*های متصل به شبكه سیمی نیز قراردهد. در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ توصیف   ویژه*ای برای سیستم توزیع ارائه نشده است، لذا محدودیتی برای پیاده سازی   سیستم توزیع وجود ندارد، در واقع این استاندارد تنها خدماتی را معین می*كند   كه سیستم توزیع می*بایست ارائه نماید. بنابراین سیستم توزیع می*تواند یك   شبكه ۸۰۲.۳ معمولی و یا دستگاه خاصی باشد كه سرویس توزیع مورد نظر را  فراهم  می*كند.
    استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ با استفاده از همبندی خاصی محدوده عملیاتی شبكه را   گسترش می*دهد. این همبندی به شكل مجموعه سرویس گسترش یافته (ESS) بر پا   می*شود. در این روش یك مجموعه گسترده و متشكل از چندین BSS یا مجموعه سرویس   پایه از طریق نقاط دسترسی با یكدیگر در تماس هستند و به این ترتیب ترافیك   داده بین مجموعه*های سرویس پایه مبادله شده و انتقال پیام*ها شكل  می*گیرد.  در این همبندی ایستگاه*ها می*توانند در محدوده عملیاتی بزرگ*تری  گردش  نمایند. ارتباط بین نقاط دسترسی از طریق سیستم توزیع فراهم می*شود.  در واقع  سیستم توزیع ستون فقرات شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم است و می*تواند با  استفاده  از فنّاوری بی*سیم یا شبكه*های سیمی شكل گیرد. سیستم توزیع در هر  نقطه  دسترسی به عنوان یك لایه عملیاتی ساده است كه وظیفه آن تعیین گیرنده  پیام و  انتقال فریم به مقصدش می*باشد. نكته قابل توجه در این همبندی آن  است كه  تجهیزات شبكه خارج از حوزه ESS تمام ایستگاه*های سیـّار داخل ESS  را صرفنظر  از پویایی و تحركشان به صورت یك شبكه منفرد در سطح لایه MAC  تلقی می*كنند.  به این ترتیب پروتكل*های رایج شبكه*های كامپیوتری كوچكترین  تأثیری از  سیـّار بودن ایستگاه*ها و رسانه بی*سیم نمی*پذیرند. جدول ۲-۱  همبندی*های  رایج در شبكه*های بی*سیم مبتنی بر ۸۰۲.۱۱ را به اختصار جمع  بندی می*كند.
۲-۲)  خدمات ایستگاهی
    بر اساس این استاندارد خدمات خاصی در ایستگاه*های كاری پیاده*سازی   می*شوند. در حقیقت تمام ایستگاه*های كاری موجود در یك شبكه محلی مبتنی بر   ۸۰۲.۱۱ و نیز نقاط دسترسی موظف هستند كه خدمات ایستگاهی را فراهم نمایند.   با توجه به اینكه امنیت فیزیكی به منظور جلوگیری از دسترسی غیر مجاز بر   خلاف شبكه*های سیمی، در شبكه*های بی*سیم قابل اعمال نیست استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱   خدمات هویت سنجی را به منظور كنترل دسترسی به شبكه تعریف می*نماید. سرویس   هویت سنجی به ایستگاه كاری امكان می*دهد كه ایستگاه دیگری را شناسایی   نماید. قبل از اثبات هویت ایستگاه كاری، آن ایستگاه مجاز نیست كه از شبكه   بی*سیم برای تبادل داده استفاده نماید. در یك تقسیم بندی كلی ۸۰۲.۱۱ دو   گونه خدمت هویت سنجی را تعریف می*كند:
- Open System Authentication
- Shared Key Authenticationروش اول، متد پیش فرض است و یك فرآیند دو   مرحله*ای است. در ابتدا ایستگاهی كه می*خواهد توسط ایستگاه دیگر شناسایی و   هویت سنجی شود یك فریم مدیریتی هویت سنجی شامل شناسه ایستگاه فرستنده،   ارسال می*كند. ایستگاه گیرنده نیز فریمی در پاسخ می*فرستد كه آیا فرستنده   را می*شناسد یا خیر. روش دوم كمی پیچیده*تر است و فرض می*كند كه هر ایستگاه   از طریق یك كانال مستقل و امن، یك كلید مشترك سّری دریافت كرده است.   ایستگاه*های كاری با استفاده از این كلید مشترك و با بهره*گیری از پروتكلی   موسوم به WEP اقدام به هویت سنجی یكدیگر می*نمایند. یكی دیگر از خدمات   ایستگاهی خاتمه ارتباط یا خاتمه هویت سنجی است. با استفاده از این خدمت،   دسترسی ایستگاهی كه سابقاً مجاز به استفاده از شبكه بوده است، قطع می*گردد.
    در یك شبكه بی*سیم، تمام ایستگاه*های كاری و سایر تجهیزات قادر هستند   ترافیك داده*ای را "بشنوند" – در واقع ترافیك در بستر امواج مبادله می*شود   كه توسط تمام ایستگاه*های كاری قابل دریافت است. این ویژگی سطح امنیتی یك   ارتباط بی*سیم را تحت تأثیر قرار می*دهد. به همین دلیل در استاندارد  ۸۰۲.۱۱  پروتكلی موسوم به WEP تعبیه شده است كه برروی تمام فریم*های داده و  برخی  فریم*های مدیریتی و هویت سنجی اعمال می*شود. این استاندارد در پی آن  است تا  با استفاده از این الگوریتم سطح اختفاء وپوشش را معادل با  شبكه*های سیمی  نماید.
۲-۳) خدمات توزیع
    خدمات توزیع عملكرد لازم در همبندی*های مبتنی بر سیستم توزیع را مهیا   می*سازد. معمولاً خدمات توزیع توسط نقطه دسترسی فراهم می*شوند. خدمات توزیع   در این استاندارد عبارتند از:
- پیوستن به شبكه
- خروج از شبكه بی*سیم
- پیوستن مجدد
- توزیع
- مجتمع سازی
    سرویس اول یك ارتباط منطقی میان ایستگاه سیّار و نقطه دسترسی فراهم   می*كند. هر ایستگاه كاری قبل از ارسال داده می*بایست با یك نقطه دسترسی   برروی سیستم میزبان مرتبط گردد. این عضویت، به سیستم توزیع امكان می*دهد كه   فریم*های ارسال شده به سمت ایستگاه سیّار را به درستی در اختیارش قرار   دهد. خروج از شبكه بی*سیم هنگامی بكار می*رود كه بخواهیم اجباراً ارتباط   ایستگاه سیّار را از نقطه دسترسی قطع كنیم و یا هنگامی كه ایستگاه سیّار   بخواهد خاتمه نیازش به نقطه دسترسی را اعلام كند. سرویس پیوستن مجدد هنگامی   مورد نیاز است كه ایستگاه سیّار بخواهد با نقطه دسترسی دیگری تماس بگیرد.   این سرویس مشابه "پیوستن به شبكه بی*سیم" است با این تفاوت كه در این  سرویس  ایستگاه سیّار نقطه دسترسی قبلی خود را به نقطه دسترسی جدیدی اعلام  می*كند  كه قصد دارد به آن متصل شود. پیوستن مجدد با توجه به تحرك و سیّار  بودن  ایستگاه كاری امری ضروری و اجتناب ناپذیر است. این اطلاع، (اعلام  نقطه  دسترسی قبلی) به نقطه دسترسی جدید كمك می*كند كه با نقطه دسترسی قبلی  تماس  گرفته و فریم*های بافر شده احتمالی را دریافت كند كه به مقصد این  ایستگاه  سیّار فرستاده شده*اند. با استفاده از سرویس توزیع فریم*های لایه  MAC به  مقصد مورد نظرشان می*رسند. مجتمع سازی سرویسی است كه شبكه محلی  بی*سیم را  به سایر شبكه*های محلی و یا یك یا چند شبكه محلی بی*سیم دیگر  متصل می*كند.  سرویس مجتمع سازی فریم*های ۸۰۲.۱۱ را به فریم*هایی ترجمه  می*كند كه بتوانند  در سایر شبكه*ها (به عنوان مثال ۸۰۲.۳) جاری شوند. این  عمل ترجمه دو طرفه  است بدان معنی كه فریم*های سایر شبكه*ها نیز به  فریم*های ۸۰۲.۱۱ ترجمه شده و  از طریق امواج در اختیار ایستگاه*های كاری  سیّار قرار می*گیرند.
۲-۴) دسترسی به رسانه
    روش دسترسی به رسانه در این استاندارد CSMA/CA است كه تاحدودی به روش   دسترسی CSMA/CD شباهت دارد. در این روش ایستگاه*های كاری قبل از ارسال داده   كانال رادیویی را كنترل می*كنند و در صورتی كه كانال آزاد باشد اقدام به   ارسال می*كنند. در صورتی كه كانال رادیویی اشغال باشد با استفاده از   الگوریتم خاصی به اندازه یك زمان تصادفی صبر كرده و مجدداً اقدام به كنترل   كانال رادیویی می*كنند. در روش CSMA/CA ایستگاه فرستنده ابتدا كانال   فركانسی را كنترل كرده و در صورتی كه رسانه به مدت خاصی موسوم به DIFS آزاد   باشد اقدام به ارسال می*كند. گیرنده فیلد كنترلی فریم یا همان CRC را چك   می*كند و سپس یك فریم تصدیق می*فرستد. دریافت تصدیق به این معنی است كه   تصادمی بروز نكرده است. در صورتی كه فرستنده این تصدیق را دریافت نكند،   مجدداً فریم را ارسال می*كند. این عمل تا زمانی ادامه می*یابد كه فریم   تصدیق ارسالی از گیرنده توسط فرستنده دریافت شود یا تكرار ارسال فریم*ها به   تعداد آستان*های مشخصی برسد كه پس از آن فرستنده فریم را دور می*اندازد.
در شبكه*های بی*سیم بر خلاف اِتِرنت امكان شناسایی و آشكار سازی تصادم به دو علت وجود ندارد:
۱)     پیاده سازی مكانیزم آشكار سازی تصادم به روش ارسال رادیویی دوطرفه نیاز   دارد كه با استفاده از آن ایستگاه سیّار بتواند در حین ارسال، سیگنال را   دریافت كند كه این امر باعث افزایش قابل توجه هزینه می*شود. 
۲)     در یك شبكه بی*سیم، بر خلاف شبكه*های سیمی، نمی*توان فرض كرد كه تمام   ایستگاه*های سیّار امواج یكدیگر را دریافت می*كنند. در واقع در محیط بی*سیم   حالاتی قابل تصور است كه به آنها نقاط پنهان می*گوییم. در شكل زیر   ایستگاه*های كاری "A" و "B" هر دو در محدوده تحت پوشش نقطه دسترسی هستند   ولی در محدوده یكدیگر قرار ندارند. 
 برای غلبه بر این مشكل، استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ از تكنیكی موسوم به اجتناب از   تصادم و مكانیزم تصدیق استفاده می*كند. همچنین با توجه به احتمال بروز   روزنه*های پنهان و نیز به منظور كاهش احتمال تصادم در این استاندارد از   روشی موسوم به شنود مجازی رسانه یا VCS استفاده می*شود. در این روش ایستگاه   فرستنده ابتدا یك بسته كنترلی موسوم به تقاضای ارسال حاوی نشانی فرستنده،   نشانی گیرنده، و زمان مورد نیاز برای اشغال كانال رادیویی را می*فرستد.   هنگامی كه گیرنده این فریم را دریافت می*كند، رسانه را كنترل می*كند و در   صورتی كه رسانه آزاد باشد فریم كنترلی CTS را به نشانی فرستنده ارسال   می*كند. تمام ایستگاه*هایی كه فریم*های كنترلی RTS/CTS را دریافت می*كنند   وضعیت كنترل رسانه خود موسوم به شاخصNAV را تنظیم می*كنند. در صورتی كه   سایر ایستگاه*ها بخواهند فریمی را ارسال كنند علاوه بر كنترل فیزیكی رسانه   (كانال رادیویی) به پارامتر NAV خود مراجعه می*كنند كه مرتباً به صورت  پویا  تغییر می*كند. به این ترتیب مشكل روزنه*های پنهان حل شده و تصادم*ها  نیز  به حداقل مقدار می*رسند. 
۲-۵)  لایه فیزیكی
    در این استاندارد لایه فیزیكی سه عملكرد مشخص را انجام می*دهد. اول   آنكه رابطی برای تبادل فریم*های لایه MAC جهت ارسال و دریافت داده*ها فراهم   می*كند. دوم اینكه با استفاده از روش*های تسهیم فریم*های داده را ارسال   می*كند و در نهایت وضعیت رسانه (كانال رادیویی) را در اختیار لایه بالاتر   (MAC) قرار می*دهد.
 ▪ سه تكنیك رادیویی مورد استفاده در لایه فیزیكی این استاندارد به شرح زیر می*باشند:
۱)      استفاده از تكنیك رادیویی DSSS 
۲)      استفاده از تكنیك رادیویی FHSS
۳)      استفاده از امواج رادیویی مادون قرمز
    در این استاندار لایه فیزیكی می*تواند از امواج مادون قرمز نیز استفاده   كند. در روش ارسال با استفاده از امواج مادون قرمز، اطلاعات باینری با  نرخ  ۱ یا ۲ مگابیت در ثانیه و به ترتیب با استفاده از مدولاسیون ۱۶-PPM و   ۴-PPMمبادله می*شوند.
۲-۵-۱) ویژگی*های سیگنال*های طیف گسترده
    عبارت طیف گسترده به هر تكنیكی اطلاق می*شود كه با استفاده از آن پهنای   باند سیگنال ارسالی بسیار بزرگ*تر از پهنای باند سیگنال اطلاعات باشد.  یكی  از سوالات مهمی كه با در نظر گرفتن این تكنیك مطرح می*شود آن است كه  با  توجه به نیاز روز افزون به پهنای باند و اهمیت آن به عنوان یك منبع با   ارزش، چه دلیلی برای گسترش طیف سیگنال و مصرف پهنای باند بیشتر وجود دارد.   پاسخ به این سوال در ویژگی*های جالب توجه سیگنال*های طیف گسترده نهفته  است.
 این ویژگی*های عبارتند از:
- پایین بودن توان چگالی طیف به طوری كه سیگنال اطلاعات برای شنود غیر مجاز   و نیز در مقایسه با سایر امواج به شكل اعوجاج و پارازیت به نظر می*رسد.
▪      مصونیت بالا در مقابل پارازیت و تداخل
▪      رسایی با تفكیك پذیری و دقت بالا
▪      امكان استفاده در CDMA
    مزایای فوق كمیسیون FCC را بر آن داشت كه در سال ۱۹۸۵ مجوز استفاده از   این سیگنال*ها را با محدودیت حداكثر توان یك وات در محدوده ISM صادر  نماید.
۲-۵-۲) سیگنال*های طیف گسترده با جهش فركانسی
    در یك سیستم مبتنی بر جهش فركانسی، فركانس سیگنال حامل به شكلی شبه تصادفی و تحت كنترل یك تركیب كننده تغییر می*كند.  
 در این شكل سیگنال اطلاعات با استفاده از یك تسهیم كننده دیجیتال و با   استفاده از روش تسهیم FSK تلفیق می*شود. فركانس سیگنال حامل نیز به شكل شبه   تصادفی از محدوده فركانسی بزرگ*تری در مقایسه با سیگنال اطلاعات انتخاب   می*شود. با توجه به اینكه فركانس*های pn-code با استفاده از یك ثبات   انتقالی همراه با پس خور ساخته می*شوند، لذا دنباله فركانسی تولید شده توسط   آن كاملا تصادفی نیست و به همین خاطر به این دنباله، شبه تصادفی  می*گوییم.
بر اساسی مقررات FCC و سازمان*های قانون گذاری، حداكثر زمان توقف در هر   كانال فركانسی ۴۰۰ میلی ثانیه است كه برابر با حداقل ۲.۵ جهش فركانسی در هر   ثانیه خواهد بود. در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ حداقل فركانس جهش در آمریكای شمالی  و  اروپا ۶ مگاهرتز و در ژاپن ۵ مگاهرتز می*باشد.
۲-۵-۳) سیگنال*های طیف گسترده با توالی مستقیم
    اصل حاكم بر توالی مستقیم، پخش یك سیگنال برروی یك باند فركانسی بزرگتر   از طریق تسهیم آن با یك امضاء یا كُد به گونه*ای است كه نویز و تداخل را   به حداقل برساند. برای پخش كردن سیگنال هر بیت واحد با یك كُد تسهیم   می*شود. در گیرنده نیز سیگنال اولیه با استفاده از همان كد بازسازی   می*گردد. در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ روش مدولاسیون مورد استفاده در سیستم*های   DSSS روش تسهیم DPSK است. در این روش سیگنال اطلاعات به شكل تفاضلی تهسیم   می*شود. در نتیجه نیازی به فاز مرجع برای بازسازی سیگنال وجود ندارد.
 از آنجا كه در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ و سیستم DSSS از روش تسهیم DPSK استفاده   می*شود، داده*های خام به صورت تفاضلی تسهیم شده و ارسال می*شوند و در   گیرنده نیز یك آشكار ساز تفاضلی سیگنال*های داده را دریافت می*كند. در   نتیجه نیازی به فاز مرجع برای بازسازی سیگنال وجود ندارد. در روش تسهیم PSK   فاز سیگنال حامل با توجه به الگوی بیتی سیگنال*های داده تغییر می*كند. به   عنوان مثال در تكنیك QPSK دامنه سیگنال حامل ثابت است ولی فاز آن با توجه   به بیت*های داده تغییر می*كند. 
جدول زیر ایده مدولاسیون فاز را نشان می*دهد.
با توجه به بیت*های داده تغییر می*كند. جدول زیر ایده مدولاسیون فاز را   نشان می*دهد.در الگوی مدولاسیون QPSK چهار فاز مختلف مورد استفاده قرار   می*گیرند و چهار نماد را پدید می*آورند. واضح است كه در این روش تسهیم،   دامنه سیگنال ثابت است. در روش تسهیم تفاضلی سیگنال اطلاعات با توجه به   میزان اختلاف فاز و نه مقدار مطلق فاز تسهیم و مخابره می*شوند. به عنوان   مثال در روش pi/۴-DQPSK، چهار مقدار تغییر فاز ۳pi/۴- ، ۳pi/۴، pi/۴،   و-pi/۴ است. با توجه به اینكه در روش فوق چهار تغییر فاز به كار رفته است   لذا هر نماد می*تواند دو بیت را كُدگذاری نماید.
بیتهای فرد/     بیتهای زوج/     اختلاف فاز
۱    / ۱    / -۳pi/۴
۰    / ۱    / ۳ pi/۴
۰    / ۰    / Pi/۴
۱    // ۰    / -pi/۴
جدول ۲-۳- مدولاسیون تفاضلی
    در روش تسهیم طیف گسترده با توالی مستقیم مشابه تكنیك FH از یك كد شبه   تصادفی برای پخش و گسترش سیگنال استفاده می*شود. عبارت توالی مستقیم از   آنجا به این روش اطلاق شده است كه در آن سیگنال اطلاعات مستقیماً توسط یك   دنباله از كدهای شبه تصادفی تسهیم می*شود. در این تكنیك نرخ بیتی شبه كُد   تصادفی، نرخ تراشه نامیده می*شود. در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ از كُدی موسوم به   كُد باركر برای تولید كدها تراشه سیستم DSSS استفاده می*شود. مهم*ترین   ویژگی كدهای باركر خاصیت غیر تناوبی و غیر تكراری آن است كه به واسطه آن یك   فیلتر تطبیقی دیجیتال قادر است به راحتی محل كد باركر را در یك دنباله   بیتی شناسایی كند.
جدول زیر فهرست كامل كدهای باركر را نشان می*دهد. همانگونه كه در این جدول   مشاهده می*شود كدهای باركر از ۸ دنباله تشكیل شده است. در تكنیك DSSS كه  در  استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد، از كد باركر با طول ۱۱   (N=۱۱) استفاده می*شود. این كد به ازاء یك نماد، شش مرتبه تغییر فاز می*دهد   و این بدان معنی است كه سیگنال حامل نیز به ازاء هر نماد ۶ مرتبه تغییر   فاز خواهد داد.
 لازم به یادآوری است كه كاهش پیچیدگی سیستم ناشی از تكنیك تسهیم تفاضلی   DPSK به قیمت افزایش نرخ خطای بیتی به ازاء یك نرخ سیگنال به نویز ثابت و   مشخص است.
۲-۶) استفاده مجدد از فركانس
    یكی از نكات مهم در طراحی شبكه*های بی*سیم، طراحی شبكه سلولی به گونه*ای است كه تداخل فركانسی را تا جای ممكن كاهش دهد.
    در این طراحی به هریك از سلول*های همسایه یك كانال متفاوت اختصاص داده   شده است و به این ترتیب تداخل فركانسی بین سلول*های همسایه به حداقل رسیده   است. این تكنیك همان مفهومی است كه در شبكه تلفنی سلولی یا شبكه تلفن  همراه  به كار می*رود. نكتهجالب دیگر آن است كه این شبكه سلولی به راحتی  قابل  گسترش است. خوانندگان علاقمند می*توانند دایره*های جدید را در چهار  جهت  شبكه سلولی شكل فوق با فركانس*های متمایز F۱,F۲,F۳ ترسیم و گسترش  دهند.
۲-۷)  آنتن*ها
   در یكی تقسیم بندی كلی آنتن*های مورد استفاده در استاندارد IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱   به دو دسته: تمام جهت و نقطه به نقطه تقسیم می*شوند. واضح است كه آنتن*های   تمام جهته با توجه به آنكه نیازی به تنظیم ندارند، راحت*تر مورد استفاده   قرار می*گیرند. این آنتن*ها در اغلب كارت*های شبكه (كارت*های دسترسی) و  نیز  نقاط دسترسی یا ایستگاه*های پایه بكار می*روند.
    این آنتن*ها در فواصل كوتاه قابل استفاده هستند و برای بهره گیری در   فواصل طولانی*تر به تقویت كننده*های خارجی نیاز دارند كه البته در بسیاری   موارد استفاده از این تقویت كننده*های خارجی میسر و یا قانونی نیست. از سوی   دیگر آنتن*های نقطه به نقطه یا خطی در كاربردهای خارجی استفاده می*شوند و   به تنظیم دقیق نیاز دارند. محدوده عملیاتی رایج در آنتن*های تمام جهته ۴۵   متر و محدوده عملیاتی آنتنهای نقطه به نقطه و توان بالا در حدود ۴۰  كیلومتر  است. در كاربردهایی كه استفاده از تقویت كننده بلا مانع است، این  محدوده  عملیاتی به شكل قابل توجهی افزایش یافته و تنها توسط خط دید (مسیر  دید)  محدود می*شود. از جمله عوامل مهمی كه محدوده عملیاتی تجهیزات مبتنی  بر IEEE  ۸۰۲.۱۱ را تحت تأثیر قرار می*دهد محل نصب نقاط دسترسی یا ایستگاه  پایه و  نیز تداخل رادیویی است. همانگونه كه پیشتر گفته شد، تجهیزات مبتنی  بر این  استاندارد سعی می*كنند كه با بالاترین نرخ ارسال داده كار كنند و  در صورت  نیاز به سرعت*های پایین*تر برگردند.
در شماره قبل ، نخستین بخش از مقاله استاندارد شبكه*های بی*سیم به چاپ رسید   كه در آن به معماری شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم، خدمات توزیع، خدمات ایستگاهی و   در تهایت آنتن ها پرداخته شده بود ، بخش دوم این مقاله را با هم  می*خوانیم :
۳)  استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱b
همزمان با برپایی استاندارد IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱b یا به اختصار .۱۱b در سال ۱۹۹۹،   انجمن مهندسین برق و الكترونیك تحول قابل توجهی در شبكه سازی*های رایج و   مبتنی بر اترنت ارائه كرد. این استاندارد در زیر لایه دسترسی به رسانه از   پروتكل CSMA/CA سود می*برد. 
سه تكنیك رادیویی مورد استفاده در لایه فیزیكی این استاندارد به شرح زیر است:
۱)      استفاده از تكنیك رادیویی DSSS در باند فركانسی ۲.۴GHz به همراه روش مدولاسیون CCK
۲)      استفاده از تكنیك رادیویی FHSS در باندفركانسی ۲.۴ GHz به همراه روش مدولاسیون CCK
۳)      استفاده از امواج رادیویی مادون قرمز
در استاندار ۸۰۲.۱۱ اولیه نرخ*های ارسال داده ۱ و ۲ مگابیت در ثانیه است.   در حالی كه در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱b با استفاده از تكنیك CCK و روش تسهیم QPSK   نرخ ارسال داده به ۵.۵ مگابیت در ثانیه افزایش می*یابد همچنین با به   كارگیری تكنیك DSSS نرخ ارسال داده به ۱۱ مگابیت در ثانیه می*رسد.
به طور سنتی این استاندادر از دو فنّاوری DSSS یا FHSS استفاده می*كند. هر   دو روش فوق برای ارسال داده با نرخ های ۱ و ۲ مگابیت در ثانیه مفید هستند.  
۳-۱) اثرات فاصله
فاصله از فرستنده برروی كارایی و گذردهی شبكه*های بی*سیم تاثیر قابل توجهی   دارد. فواصل رایج در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱ با توجه به نرخ ارسال داده تغییر   می*كند و به طور مشخص در پهنای باند ۱۱ Mbps این فاصله ۳۰ تا ۴۵ متر و در   پهنای باند ۵.۵ Mbps، ۴۰ تا ۴۵ متر و در پهنای باند ۲ Mbps ، ۷۵ تا ۱۰۷ متر   است. لازم به یادآوری است كه این فواصل توسط عوامل دیگری نظیر كیفیت و   توان سیگنال، محل استقرار فرستنده و گیرند و شرایط فیزیكی و محیطی تغییر   می*كنند.
در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱b پروتكلی وجود دارد كه گیرنده بسته را ملزم به ارسال   بسته تصدیق می*نماید (رجوع كنید به بخش ۲-۴ دسترسی به رسانه). توجه داشته   باشید كه این مكانیزم تصدیق علاوه بر مكانیزم*های تصدیق رایج در سطح لایه   انتقال (نظیر آنچه در پروتكل TCP اتفاق می*افتد) عمل می*كند. در صورتی كه   بسته تصدیق ظرف مدت زمان مشخصی از طرف گیرنده به فرستنده نرسد، فرستنده فرض   می*كند كه بسته از دست رفته است و مجدداً آن بسته را ارسال می*كند. در   صورتی كه این وضعیت ادامه یابد نرخ ارسال داده نیز كاهش می*یابد (Fall   Back) تا در نهایت به مقدار ۱ Mpbs برسد. در صورتی كه در این نرخ حداقل نیز   فرستنده بسته*های تصدیق را در زمان مناسب دریافت نكند ارتباط گیرنده را   قطع شده تلقی كرده و دیگر بسته**ای را برای آن گیرنده ارسال نمی*كند. به   این ترتیب فاصله نقش مهمی در كارایی (میزان بهره*وری از شبكه) و گذردهی   (تعداد بسته های غیرتكراری ارسال شده در واحد زمان) ایفا می*كند.
۳-۲) پل بین شبكه*ای
بر خلاف انتظار بسیاری از كارشناسان شبكه*های كامپیوتری، پل بین شبكه*ای یا   Bridging در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱b پوشش داده نشده است. در پل بین شبكه*ای   امكان اتصال نقطه به نقطه (و یا یك نقطه به چند نقطه) به منظور برقراری   ارتباط یك شبكه محلی با یك یا چند شبكه محلی دیگر فراهم می*شود. این كاربرد   به خصوص در مواردی كه بخواهیم بدون صرف هزینه كابل كشی (فیبر نوری یا سیم   مسی) شبكه محلی دو ساختمان را به یكدیگر متصل كنیم بسیار جذاب و مورد  نیاز  می*باشد. با وجود اینكه استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱b این كاربرد را پوشش  نمی*دهد ولی  بسیاری از شركت*ها پیاده*سازی*های انحصاری از پل بی*سیم را به  صورت گسترش و  توسعه استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱b ارائه كرده*اند. پل*های بی*سیم نیز  توسط مقررات  FCC كنترل می*شوند و گذردهی مؤثر یا به عبارت دیگر توان مؤثر  ساطع شده  همگرا (EIRP) در این تجهیزات نباید از ۴ وات بیشتر باشد. بر  اساس مقررات  FCC توان سیگنال*های ساطع شده در شبكه*های محلی نیز نباید از ۱  وات تجاوز  نماید.
۳-۳) پدیده چند مسیری 
در این پدیده مسیر و زمان بندی سیگنال در اثر برخورد با موانع و انعكاس   تغییر می*كند. پیاده سازی*های اولیه از استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱b از تكنیك FHSS در   لایه فیزیكی استفاده می*كردند. از ویژگی*های قابل توجه این تكنیك مقاومت   قابل توجه آن در برابر پدیده چند مسیری است. در این تكنیك از كانال های   متعددی (۷۹ كانال) با پهنای باند نسبتاً كوچك استفاده شده و فرستنده و   گیرنده به تناوب كانال فركانسی خود را تغییر می*دهند. این تغییر كانال هر   ۴۰۰ میلی ثانیه بروز می*كند لذا مشكل چند مسیری به شكل قابل ملاحظه*ای   منتفی می*شود. زیرا گیرنده، سیگنال اصلی (كه سریع*تر از سایرین رسیده و   عاری از تداخل است) را دریافت كرده و كانال فركانسی خود را عوض می*كند و   سیگنال*های انعكاسی زمانی به گیرنده می*رسد كه گیرنده كانال فركانسی قبلی   خود را عوض كرده و در نتیجه توسط گیرنده احساس و دریافت نمی*شوند.
۴) استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱a
استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱a، از باند رادیویی جدیدی برای شبكه*های محلی بی*سیم   استفاده می*كند و پهنای باند شبكه*های بی*سیم را تا ۵۴ Mbps افزایش می*دهد.   این افزایش قابل توجه در پهنای باند مدیون تكنیك مدولاسیونی موسوم به  OFDM  است. نرخ*های ارسال داده در استاندارد IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱a عبارتند   از:۶,۹,۱۲,۱۸,۲۴,۳۶,۴۸,۵۴ Mbps كه بر اساس استاندارد، پشتیبانی از سرعت های   ۶,۱۲,۲۴ مگابیت در ثانیه اجباری است. برخی از كارشناسان شبكه*های محلی   بی*سیم، استاندارد IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱aرا نسل آینده IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱تلقی می*كنند و حتی   برخی از محصولات مانند تراشه*های Atheros وكارت*های شبكه PCMCIA/Cardbus   محصول Card Access Inc. استاندارد IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱a را پیاده*سازی كرده*اند.   بدون شك این پهنای باند وسیع و نرخ داده سریع محدودیت*هایی را نیز به همراه   دارد. در واقع افزایش پهنای باند در استاندارد IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱a باعث شده است   كه محدوده عملیاتی آن در مقایسه با IEEE ۸۰۲.۱۱/b كاهش یابد. علاوه بر آن   به سبب افزایش سربارهای پردازشی در پروتكل، تداخل، و تصحیح خطاها، پهنای   باند واقعی به مراتب كمتر از پهنای باند اسمی این استاندارد است. همچنین  در  بسیاری از كاربردها امكان سنجی و حتی نصب تجهیزات اضافی نیز مورد نیاز  است  كه به تبع آن موجب افزایش قیمتِ زیرساختارِ شبكه بی*سیم می*شود. زیرا   محدوده عملیاتی در این استاندارد كمتر از محدوده عملیاتی در استاندارد  IEEE  ۸۰۲.۱۱b بوده و به همین خاطر به نقاط دسترسی یا ایستگاه پایه بیشتری  نیاز  خواهیم داشت كه افزایش هزینه زیرساختار را به دنبال دارد. این  استاندارد از  باند فركانسی خاصی موسوم به UNII استفاده می*كند.این باند  فركانسی به سه  قطعه پیوسته فركانسی به شرح زیر تقسیم می*شود:
UNII-۱ @ ۵.۲ GHz
UNII-۲ @ ۵.۷ GHz
UNII-۳ @ ۵.۸ GHz
یكی از تصورات غلط در زمینهاستانداردهای ۸۰۲.۱۱ این باور است كه ۸۰۲.۱۱a   قبل از ۸۰۲.۱۱b مورد بهره برداری واقع شده است. در حقیقت ۸۰۲.۱۱b نسل دوم   استانداردهای بی*سیم (پس از ۸۰۲.۱۱)است و ۸۰۲.۱۱a نسل سوم از این مجموعه   استاندارد به شمار می*رود. استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱a برخلاف ادعای بسیاری از   فروشندگان تجهیزات بی*سیم نمی*تواند جایگزین ۸۰۲.۱۱b شود زیرا لایه فیزیكی   مورد استفاده در هریك تفاوت اساسی با دیگری دارد. از سوی دیگر گذردهی (نرخ   ارسال داده) و فواصل در هریك متفاوت است. 
 این سه ناحیه كاری ۱۲ كانال فركانسی را فراهم می*كنند. باند UNII-۱ برای   كاربردهای فضای بسته، باند UNII-۲ برای كاربردهای فضای بسته و باز، و باند   UNII-۳ برای كاربردهای فضای باز و پل بین شبكه*ای به كار برده می*شوند.  این  نواحی فركانسی در ژاپن نیز قابل استفاده هستند. این استاندارد در حال  حاضر  در قارهاروپا قابل استفاده نیست. در اروپا HyperLAN۲برای شبكه*های  بی*سیم  مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد كه به طور مشابه از باند فركانسی  ۸۰۲.۱۱aاستفاده  می*كند. یكی از نكات جالب توجه در استاندارد ۸۰۲.۱۱a تعریف  كاربردهای پل  سازی شبكه*ای در كاربردهای داخلی و فضای باز است. در واقع  این استاندارد  مقررات لازم برای پل سازی و ارتباط بین شبكه*ای از طریق پل  را در كاربردهای  داخلی و فضای باز فراهم می*نماید. در یكی تقسیم بندی كلی  می*توان ویژگی ها  و مزایای ۸۰۲.۱۱a را در سه محور زیر خلاصه نمود.

----------

